# Do you have multiple apps on at the same time?



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Like with Uber, you have Lyft on at the same time. When you're waiting for a delivery, do you ever have Postmates, Grubhub, Doordash all on at the same time to cut down on wait time?


----------



## GlfCstElf (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Noticed you didn't list Caviar. They pay more per delivery so sign up with them too.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

anyone do doordash and uber eats at the same time?


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> Noticed you didn't list Caviar. They pay more per delivery so sign up with them too.


How come they aren't as popular?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

DRider85 said:


> How come they aren't as popular?


They're the newest food app company so not as well known. Plus they cater to somewhat higher end restaurants so you won't get as many orders per hour as you do on Postmates. But would you rather work for a "popular" food app or one that pays you more on average per delivery?


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

How would I know which delivery apps work in my area?


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

You all need Mystro the app that automates em all simultaneously and picked the highest revenue offer for you automatically


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Escoman said:


> You all need Mystro the app that automates em all simultaneously and picked the highest revenue offer for you automatically


Not for IOS


----------



## Escoman (Jun 28, 2016)

adroid only i beleive


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Escoman said:


> You all need Mystro the app that automates em all simultaneously and picked the highest revenue offer for you automatically


That's only for Lyft & Uber though from what I heard.


----------



## SoiCowboy (Sep 17, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> That's only for Lyft & Uber though from what I heard.


You are correct.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> That's only for Lyft & Uber though from what I heard.


For all apps


----------

